# Your actual job title?



## SportsITjunkie (Mar 8, 2011)

We have a lot of experienced IT pros on here that help a lot. What do you all actually do in the real world for a living?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

IT Technician and general layabout


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Help Desk Support/Network Security Monitor.

I assist with our outsourced Help Desk regarding IT security related tickets and manage network resource access requests, along with auditing user activity. I'm the man behind the screen at our company (well, one of them anyway).


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I am a Correctional Officer / Lab Geek (urinalysis) and part-time computer repair technician (I spend nearly as much time during the week on my side-work as my 9-5)

My wife is an HRIS/IT Analyst/Programmer.


----------



## SportsITjunkie (Mar 8, 2011)

I would ideally like to land a remote support position initially.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Good luck. The IT field in this area is tough to get into. My wife has years of experience and two degrees and had a hard time finding a job.


----------



## SportsITjunkie (Mar 8, 2011)

yep seems borderline impossible, but there is so much work listed when I check craigslist in central NJ/northern NJ/NYC. Not a ton of work but there are a lot of listings.


----------



## nsa99 (Jul 24, 2011)

systems deployment analyst, responsible for all new hardware roll outs for organization.


----------



## SportsITjunkie (Mar 8, 2011)

nsa99 said:


> systems deployment analyst, responsible for all new hardware roll outs for organization.



what state are you in?


----------



## SuperRockLee (Nov 2, 2011)

*Cough* Unemployed *Cough*

Yeah I used to fix XBox 360s in a shop. But they ran out of work for a load of us. So we all got laid off. Peak times! Was a fun easy job though~


----------



## SportsITjunkie (Mar 8, 2011)

Friend of mine does that on his own along with modding. Not a bad side gig.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Senior Content Developer. I write exam questions and explanations. Before that, my official job title was Senior Network Administrator - though senior to whom, I'm not quite sure, since I was the ONLY network (and server) administrator for a 500-person medical practice.


----------



## LSGUK (Nov 14, 2011)

I work for the UK side of HP's technical phone support. 
Not a bad job, the bad calls are overshadowed by the utter idiots we get through.

Knives stuck in disk trays - "I was trying to get my tray open..."
Unscrewing the back to get the battery out - "I thought the silver box on the inside was my battery..."

Just to name a few.


----------

